# File Upload - Dateiformat einschränken



## Laura86 (21. Dez 2010)

Hallöchen,

im Moment habe ich einen funktionierenden File-Upload am Laufen.  Jetzt würde ich noch gerne Einschränkungen hinzufügen, da man nur Bilder (jpeg,gif,png) uploaden können soll.


```
public void newPic(ValueChangeEvent vce) throws IOException {
        System.out.println("newPic: neues Bild hochgeladen");
        BeanAluUser mb = (BeanAluUser)util.getBean("g0_au");
        UploadedFile file = (UploadedFile)vce.getNewValue();
        int n = 0;
        String pfad =
            "C:\\Users\\..." + uploadpfad + File.separator + mb.getId() + File.separator;
        String fileName = pfad + file.getFilename();
        (new File(pfad)).mkdirs();
        long fileLen = file.getLength();
        String cType = file.getContentType();
        InputStream is = file.getInputStream();
        FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(fileName);

            while ((n = is.read()) >= 0)
                fos.write(n);
        bildupdate(file.getFilename());
    }
```
 
Das klappt auch wunderbar, jedoch kann man alle möglichen Dateien hochladen. Wie bekommen ich Restriktionen (nur jepg,gif,png) hinein? ???:L

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

lg Laura


----------



## XHelp (21. Dez 2010)

Du schaust einfach nach welche Dateiendung es hat. Wenn diese Zugelassen ist, dann speichere die, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## Laura86 (21. Dez 2010)

Danke Xhelp für deine schnelle Antwort! :applaus: So hatte ich mir das auch gefacht, ich weiß aber nicht wie? Wie bekomme ich die Dateiendung heraus? Ich sitze hier seit Stunden und komme einfach nicht weiter, mein Kopf fliegt bald in die Luft...;( 

lg eure Laura


----------



## XHelp (21. Dez 2010)

Ein Name sieht so aus 
	
	
	
	





```
DATEINAME.ENDUNG
```
, d.h. du musst den Substring ab dem letzten Punkt untersuchen. String#substring und String#lastIndexOf könnten dabei brauchbare Stichwörter sein.


----------



## nocturne (22. Dez 2010)

Hallo Laura,

du befindest dich hier im Web-Tier bereich. Kannst du nicht mit Richfaces den Fileupload realisieren? 

LG


----------

